# MAC neutral palette recommendations



## K&T Makeup (Jul 7, 2009)

I am in the process of building my mac palettes and since the website now sells the pro pans I wanted to get some recommendations for what is a MUST HAVE in my neutral palette for my kit?!? 

Thanks guys! You are the best!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 7, 2009)

So many must haves...shroom, cork or wedge, bronze or mulch, amber lights, woodwinked, tempting. espresso, soft brown, jest, dazzlelight, crystal avalanche....


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are my recs

Satin Taupe
Cork
Texture
All That Glitters
Bronze
Expresso
embark
Sketch<---a must have
Bamboo
Flip
Blanc Type
Vanilla
expensive pink
brule


Thats all that I can think of right now. I would also recommend the Neutral Palette from CoastalScents.com.  They have a lot of dupes in that palette and its only $19.99.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm going to type out to you which colors I have in my two neutral palettes, and my highlight palette - I use these palettes a lot when freelancing.



*Neutrals 1:* Soba, Wedge, Kid, Haux, Patina, Retrospect, Hey, Naked lunch, All that glitters, Dazzleray, Romp, Bronze, Woodwinked, Tempting, Amber lights.
*Neutrals 2:* Omega, Copperplate, Charcohl brown, Espresso, Brown from tempting quad (I cant remember the name), Mystery, Twinks, Satin taupe, Sable
*Highlight:* Blanc type. Solar white, Phloof!, Shroom, Nylon, Dazzlelight, Sugarshot, Next to nothing, Rice paper.


I also have Creme de Miel from Naked Honey.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 7, 2009)

I love all of the suggestions so far...I'll just add carbon to the mix because everyone needs a matte black in their collection.


----------



## darklocke (Jul 7, 2009)

My two netural palettes:
*
1.* Gesso, Nylon, Vanilla, Shroom, Brule, Naked Lunch, Soft Brown, Cork, Satin Taupe, Patina, Twinks, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Bronze and Espresso

*2. *White Frost, Mylar, Vapour, Ricepaper, Jest, Girlie


----------



## K&T Makeup (Jul 7, 2009)

You ladies are awesome! I can see that I will have several neutral palettes but that is okay....I know that with these recommendations I can get a great start! 

Thanks again!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 7, 2009)

This is so helpful!


----------

